
An A.I Artificially intelligent logo creating mobile and web app - DrizzleArt
Hello everyone. We are a smart logo creating mobile and web app. We have not came up with a name for it as yet.<p>We are a small startup based in the Caribbean. The app will be able to make logos based on user submitted settings and based on those specs it will generate a logo using very advanced A.I technology. The App will charge a very small fee of $20 USD and the client will get all the high resolution PNG with vectors etc..<p>We are based in the Caribbean. We are made of a team of 4 people. Two designers and two developers.<p>What advice can you give us when launching the startup and what are some ways we can promote it......<p>This is our first startup.
======
axon
Make sure your operating agreement is looked over by a legal professional and
insure all requirement are met.

It sounds like you have the product made but need marketing and sales to reach
customers. If you haven't done market research in your niche, don't be
surprised if the product fails.

Set a measurable goal(s) in the future, reflecting on expectations vs. reality
once the deadline of the goal(s) is reached. What factors made you hit,
surpass, or fall short of the benchmark. How will you improve? Why did this
happen?

Execute.

~~~
DrizzleArt
The app is still in development. But when we are finished with it we will do
that for sure. How can we promote it, would this site be good promotehour.com
?

------
sarthakjain
Post some of the example logos generated using your app as a blog post and
post it as show HN, ideally people should be able to try it out so you might
want to give the first 100 users a free logo and display those as well

~~~
DrizzleArt
The app is still in development. But when we are finished with it we will do
that for sure.

